# My new ride



## woodtickgreg (Nov 20, 2017)

A great deal came up on a bike I have lusted for. I really would like an R1200 RT but they are way out of my budget unless they have a zillion miles. I scored this one with only 24,000 miles on her, 2004 R1200CLC.
A big BMW cruising tourer. It is fully loaded, cruise control, fuel injection, shaft drive, abs brakes, heated grips and seats, stereo with cd player, engine gaurds and saddle bag guards, etc. Has newer tires and the brakes where redone at the dealer, the p.o. took good care of it. I'll go through it over the winter and change all the fluids, replace the battery and alternator belt, spark plugs and air filter, I'll throw a new windshield on it as well just to clean it up a bit and improve the protection and visibility. she runs real good and sounds nice. I just love the simplicity of a Beemer, always wanted one. Shes big, heavy, and beautiful. But super comfortable, and that is very important to me. Last bike I had was a 6 cylinder 1800 Goldwing, real fast, this one is just tourqey fun and a cruiser. BMW calls it a touring cruiser, or cruising tourer, lol. Damn it feels good to have a bike again, back in the saddle.

I like the big tires for Michigans crappy roads. The top box isn't on it in these pics.


 I like a big butt!


 All the lights on the fairing are awesome for night vision. Reminds me of a sentinal from the matrix movies.



I gave a deposit for it and I'll pick it up over the weekend, hopefully my back will be feeling better by then, still taking it easy with that.but it is improving.

Reactions: Like 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2017)

Very cool Greg. Good for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2017)

And wear your helmet....


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2017)

Congrats Greg, it's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 20, 2017)

You got a great one Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> And wear your helmet....


I never ride without a helmet, just doesn't feel right. I'll be getting intercoms for my lady and me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice bike Greg, enjoy! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 21, 2017)

Looks like fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 21, 2017)

Sooooo...... Sturgis next summer?


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 21, 2017)

Looks great .. I put 1200 miles on my bike in 4 days last week ... riding the mountains in big bend Texas ... me and the wife ... have to travel light ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 21, 2017)

Sweet! I drove a 1200C for a quick ride back around 2000 or so. I think same style bike from Tomorrow Never Dies. What amazed me beyond the performance was the breaking, and how those crafty Germans get the whole thing to hunch down, not just the front end. Enjoy and keep the dirty side down!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 21, 2017)

Great find Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Sooooo...... Sturgis next summer?


Probably not, not really a Sturgis or Daytona bike week kind of guy. But maybe a trip to see @Brink and get him to break out his gold wing, or a trip to Canada to see @Kenbo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2017)

TimR said:


> Sweet! I drove a 1200C for a quick ride back around 2000 or so. I think same style bike from Tomorrow Never Dies. What amazed me beyond the performance was the breaking, and how those crafty Germans get the whole thing to hunch down, not just the front end. Enjoy and keep the dirty side down!


The c is basicly this bike stripped down, or the cl is it loaded up, it was in the James bond movie, lol. This version is heavy with all the bags and fairing so it's not a real fast bike like my gold wing was. But I do like the torque that it makes and the low rpm of the engine. For my kind of riding it's going to be great. I'm so stoked to finally get a Beemer. I just love the simplicity of the engine, I can't wait to tinker with it and just do some simple maintenance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Looks great .. I put 1200 miles on my bike in 4 days last week ... riding the mountains in big bend Texas ... me and the wife ... have to travel light ..


I used to do a lot of touring on my gold wing, went all the way to main with it, to the honda hoot in Knoxville, and rode deals gap the tail of the dragon a few tims, 318 curves in 11 miles!
Looking forward to some weekend getaways, the u.p. in Michigan is awesome too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 21, 2017)

As close as I've been and still am to the Tail, I've not been on it yet...easy bucket list item for day ride. 
I have ridden this past year all of the Dragon Eyes, worth exploring if any of you are ever in North Georgia mountains. Better come visit me some point in your cruise, I'm just above this loop, between Blairsville and Blue Ridge...yep, closest 'town' is Hemp. Go figure. Maybe more in the hills than moonshine and ginseng.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 21, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Probably not, not really a Sturgis or Daytona bike week kind of guy. But maybe a trip to see @Brink and get him to break out his gold wing, or a trip to Canada to see @Kenbo.



Thought you were headed to NYC for thanksgiving


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2017)

Brink said:


> Thought you were headed to NYC for thanksgiving


Not this year, staying home and I'm doing the cooking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2017)

Back still a little sore but some improvement, took some ibuprofen and picked up the new/used bike today. Was a beautiful 50 degree day so the 40 minute ride home was nice and very enjoyable. Set the cruise and grinned all the way home. It's going to take some time to get used to floor boards on a bike instead of foot pegs, just very different. I learned that the p.o. has had the radio replaced at least 3 or 4 times. It's a p.o.s. and I'll probably just remove it. That will clear up some space in the right saddle bag after removing the CD changer. I don't usually listen to the radio when Im Riding anyway. Maybe I'll look for an aftermarket handlebar mounted radio or one with Bluetooth that will work with an intercom headset. The bike rode great though, very smooth, has a great sound, runs good. But she needs a good polish and shine, been sitting for a long time, it is 13 years old after all. Pulls to the right a little so it may need a front end adjustment, like loosen the clamps and retighten.
Here she is at my girlfriends house, going to store it there over the winter. 


 

 

My girlfriend took a couple pics of me sitting on it, lol


 it has a very comfortable riding position 


 I'm very happy today!


 
I plan to ditch the radio, replace the windshield because I hate it, it has a weird cut out in it that just doesn't feel right, and it's kinda scratched up and the protective coating is flaking off, so a new one with a more traditional shape is in order. Needs a good cleaning, need to show it some love! Thorough maintenance too, oil, plugs, air filter, alternator belt, fuel filter, new battery so I don't have any surprises. But it runs real good, fires right up, idles good, sounds good, and is real smooth. Cruise works perfect. I can see myself putting some miles on this for smiles. Juts needs some TLC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

